# TSh levels



## monique46 (Jun 8, 2015)

Hi again. doc says all blood work came out good except thTSH which was low is this a good sign?? even though they found a firm nodule on my thyroid and a cyst as well I have been having hypothyroidism syptoms too. thanks for your help


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Can you please post the actual results with reference ranges?

How large was the nodule?


----------



## monique46 (Jun 8, 2015)

i do not have references ranges but nodule was about 3 cm and cyst was a bit smaller.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Call your doctor and ask them to send you (or fax or email) your results.

Is there a plan to biopsy the nodule?


----------



## monique46 (Jun 8, 2015)

called back and got this TSH 0.318 (ranges .45-4.5)

t3=1.44 (ranges 71-180)

t4=1.05(ranges .82-1.77

and I am getting a biopsy on the 24th of this month.


----------

